# New Decoy!



## walleye vision

For all you decoy users out there be sure to check out Zinks new Avian X decoys, they are AWESOME!!! Once you see it you wont go to the turkey woods without it! Good luck to all this spring and be safe!


----------



## firstflight111

i will never own one .... for 80 dollars .theres no way ..not even the right color


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Wont ever own one here either. Zinks gear is overpriced


----------



## Minnowhead

Zink makes great stuff. That turkey decoy looks so good that it makes my old foam hen dekes look like they have syphilis!


----------



## firstflight111

Zink makes great stuff. That turkey decoy looks so good that it makes my old foam hen dekes look like they have syphilis

yea but they work so why spend the money on glitter


----------



## walleye vision

Firstflight, an old Volkswagon Beetle will get you from point A to point B but I bet you don't drive one! Sometimes glitter is good! just saying...


----------



## firstflight111

everyone has to have something to believe in ..its not that i have anything against fred... its just high priced decoys is getting out of hand ...and nobody needs them to take there birds ...the decoys i use are 10 dollars a piece... 5 years ago .. we take alot of birds over them ..never had one not come in because of the decoys ...

the new guy might see this and think that they have to have them..just saying you dont ....i will put my 80 dollars in my gas tank to fill my beetle up lol


----------



## walleye vision

I've been killing strutters for years and if your killing 2 year olds your $10 decoy works great but if your gonna go after old mature gobblers its worth it... Better be safe than sorry I always say... You get one you wont be sorry I promise ya...


----------



## firstflight111

dude my last 10 birds have been between 11 and 13 in beards.. so if that a 2 year old i will take them every day.. ok we will do this see how many big birds you get with your 80 dollar bird.... and we will see how my 10 dollar decoys gets ....who ever looses has to buy dinner for the other..... are you game..... and yes i am calling your decoy out  



oh and my buddy is on zinks pro staff and i can get one when ever i want it for a lot less and i still dont want it oh and did i tell you the guys i run with are most of the zunit and there pro staff 

just saying


----------



## walleye vision

Then we hang with the same group of people... Let's just agree to disagree... Have a safe and prosperous spring...Good luck!


----------



## rackman323

I prefer my DSDs...talk about realistic. Next best thing would be a stuffer. I know they are expensive but hunting with a bow they sure bring them in.


----------



## OHIOHUNTER4life

I've killed several mature gobblers using my old inflatable hen decoys from Sceery and they have proven to work great ... not to mention they only cost me $30.00 for 3-hens and a jake and they can be packed easily. NO way am i ever spending $80 for a decoy, i can't see that it's neccesary ! but to each their own i guess .. i know people that will spend $150 on a turkey call to thinking " it's more expensive so it has to call turkeys better "


----------



## I_Shock_Em

decoys are like fishing lures.....they are made to attract those who use them


----------



## Saws21

I agree with Rackman, in my opinion the most realistic decoy are Dave Smith's, but are very pricey.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Until they stop jumping all over the foam delta ones with the paint falling off their heads I don't see the need in buying a new one... I have glued those things back together so many times from gobblers jumping on them! 14 bucks is a good price for entertainment like that!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Hey walleye, how's ur AWESOME decoy working out for ya? Kill any longbeards yet?


----------



## walleye vision

You bet! Called 3 in youth season for kids, plus my daughter missed 1... 3 more in regular season... Went out this morning and called 2 jakes and 2 long beards in... The "Glitter Girls" work great!


----------



## firstflight111

pictures please


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Calling em in to 80 yards don't count. No pics, no proof = no bird. Can't tell me u didn't get pics with your kids


----------



## walleye vision

If I figure out how I can post all kinds of pics...lol Its been a good year dispite all the bad weather...


----------



## Fishingislife

walleye vision said:


> If I figure out how I can post all kinds of pics...lol Its been a good year dispite all the bad weather...


Ask I shock em for his email addy so you can send him the pictures, I am sure he will be glad to post the pics on the fourm...


----------



## kprice

I do not get why you guys do not believe him??? Do you guys think it is possible for someone else besides yourself to get a bird?


----------



## firstflight111

its like this a story is a story..so many people tell bull crap.. its put up or shut up ...i can tell story all day but a picture says it all ..and any way he was going to out do me with his million dollar decoy .. was told by him my 10 dollar decoy would only get jakes in .. well we have killed 6 long beards ..and so far all we have seen from him is a story. i even tried to make a dinner bet my 10 dollay decoys would out do his 80 dollar one ..but he would not take it  ...post up pic with your storys ...


----------



## fisherman33

I can't get over how good firstflight and I schock em are at turkey hunting.


----------



## walleye vision

First of all I'm alot of things but a liar is not one of them! Second I never said you could only kill jakes with your decoy I said 2 year olds, big differance! Look up the post don't lie about it. I would never tell someone else that they are not as good a hunter as myself or anyone else, thats not me. What i was getting at is older birds can be a little decoy shy (esp in my area because of hunting preasure) and a more life like decoy works better for me. If the decoy you use works great then by all means don't change a thing, but if you would like to use every advantage you can then give avian x or any other life like decoy a shot. There are some good ones out there. Third, never once did I say I was gonna out do you in anything! I don't even know you. You may be the best hunter around I don't know. And as far as the bet goes, with my job I never know how much hunting I'm gonna get to do, so to say I'm gonna kill a ton of birds would be silly. I do always seem to get mine though. As of today the people that hunt with me have killed 1 jake 4 long beards and 2 long beards have been missed and for the record one of those was by me! Kprice if u wanna see pics pm me your email and ill send you all kinds of pics. I don't need to pat myself on the back and post them on a pubic forum to prove anything to anyone. I love to hunt and I love to get other people out that don't have the land and same oportunities that I do. If I can help make a memory for a young hunter or someone that is getting thier first bird then I'm happy! Thats what defines a successfull season to me! Happy hunting and be safe out there!


----------



## fisherman33

And firstflight, correct me if I am wrong but I have only seen you post 1 picture of a bird this season so I guess that means you have only killed 1 not 6?? Post some pictures because thats the only way the truth can come out based on your post in this thread. So until then you are just telling stories like everyone else on this board (according to your thoughts).


----------



## firstflight111

1 if you look real hard theres 4 pics of dead turkeys.. and 2 i have not posted ..i never said i was the greatest hunter ever .. i dont like people telling others they need to get a 80 dollar decoy to kill old big birds.. my son kill one that was 11 in beard ...and i used my 10 dollar decoys to get him in to 10 feet .. my buddy got one thats was 10 in the other 2 i will post them ...and 3 i have not been hunting for myself yet.. i take others out i took off today due to i am sick .. but will be out tomorrow .. i have my bird just waiting on me here i will put them up here 
thats 1








heres 2 and 3 








heres 4 








heres 5 








and number 6 









ok i am just saying put up pics and dont say you need a 80 dollar decoy to kill big toms


----------



## M.Magis

Good turkey hunters don't need decoys.


----------



## walleye vision

Congrats on nice birds firstflight but seriously actually read my post good and don't put words in my mouth... Never once did I say anyone NEEDS an $80 decoy to kill an old bird but that its an extra precaution you can take to get one to come in... That it would be worth it to have (better be safe than sorry)... It was just a sugestion... Never forced my idea on anyone... And for the record a 2 year old is considered a tom and 2 year old birds can have beards up to 11 in long... Beard length is not a good indication of the age of a bird, you have to look at the teeth! HAHA...


----------



## firstflight111

Good turkey hunters don't need decoys ha ha ha so true 

but as to age a turkey this is from the nwtf 
about examining the tips of the beards to aid in determining the age of a gobbler. The end of a young gobbler's beard will appear translucent amber when held up to a light and it will have smooth, rounded tips on the filaments. As the beard continues growing, the amber tip will eventually wear off and the ends of the filaments will become jagged. Thus a gobbler with a 10" beard that still has its amber tips would be a 2 year old gobbler since the beard hasn't grown enough yet to completely wear off the amber tips.

Beard Length Tip Color Age 
0" to 4" Amber Younger than 1 year 
4" to 5" Amber 1 year 
8" to 10" Amber 2 years 
10" plus Black 3 years or older
Fast Facts
Type: Bird 
Diet: Omnivore 
Average life span in the wild turkey: 3 to 4 years


----------



## walleye vision

Good you looked up the facts and showed yourself it wasn't length as much as it is the color tword the end... lol... Stay safe out there and have a good rest of the season! Hope you kill a monster!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

fisherman33 said:


> I can't get over how good firstflight and I schock em are at turkey hunting.


Don't drag me into this buddy. I never once said I was good at turkey hunting. Get your facts straight


----------



## firstflight111

walleye vision said:


> Good you looked up the facts and showed yourself it wasn't length as much as it is the color tword the end... lol... Stay safe out there and have a good rest of the season! Hope you kill a monster!


that was to show you a 10 in beard can be from a 3 year old bird ..i know that


----------



## fisherman33

I Shock Em, feel free to PM me if you want to talk instead of doing it on someones thread.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

fisherman33 said:


> I Shock Em, feel free to PM me if you want to talk instead of doing it on someones thread.


No need for a PM, you tried calling me out and I shut you down. If you'd like, go ahead and provide a link to where I said that I was an awesome turkey hunter. You won't find one


----------



## fisherman33

LMAO this is great. Ok, I realize you didn't come out and say it specifically and I admit that I was wrong there. But, is there a need to make comments like "Hey walleye, how's ur AWESOME decoy working out for ya? Kill any longbeards yet?" or "Calling em in to 80 yards don't count. No pics, no proof = no bird. Can't tell me u didn't get pics with your kids"? Why get people fired up on the forum? Why try to start an argument? I don't get it.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

fisherman33 said:


> LMAO this is great. Ok, I realize you didn't come out and say it specifically and I admit that I was wrong there. But, is there a need to make comments like "Hey walleye, how's ur AWESOME decoy working out for ya? Kill any longbeards yet?" or "Calling em in to 80 yards don't count. No pics, no proof = no bird. Can't tell me u didn't get pics with your kids"? Why get people fired up on the forum? Why try to start an argument? I don't get it.


Those are all valid questions and comments. Not trying to get people fired up. I can say that I killed my 2 birds and both had 13 inch beards and I guarantee nobody believes me without pics. I can say I caught a 10 lb largemouth and nobody will believe me without pics. No pics no proof. Simple as that. Just sayin


----------



## jiggin'fool

You guys must have a lot of birds on the properties you hunt, huh?!? A lot of success has to do with the population of turkeys! Lots of turkey, lots of competition for hens, and are easier to call in! and how much pressure... but a lot of it just has to do with knowing where there birds want to be and getting ahead of the birds! Turkey hunting isn't hard if you put those two things together! You find the right bird and it is over quick.... I have heard some guys that suck at calling but kill birds every year! I shock em and firstflight probably are very good turkey hunters! I am sure opportunity has a lot to do with it too... and isn't that what this sight is here for, pretty much to share success and and frustrations and maybe help a fellow outdoorsmen out sharing tips and tactics! someone was really impressed with a decoy that he had success with.... just sharing with everyone.... I personally have had great success with my foam ones and will share that too! I don't know what it is about people, but it seems they all like drama and arguing! I thought it was just women but fishermen and hunters are just as bad if not worse!


----------



## firstflight111

oh i take turkey hunting very serious ...its what i live for even more then waterfowl hunting .. 

and i have perssure on my spots ..guys sneak in all the time ..but they will get busted .. turkey hunting is not that hard ..if you can find them ..you just have to put your time in it took me years to get what i have ..i got 60 private turkey spots... and most of them i am the only one there ...i manage my population of turkeys we try to only harvest 3 year olds .. but the kids can do what ever makes them happy 

not trying to be a dink but this is an open fourm..for the outdoors right .. if i want story time i will read it to my kids at bed time ...post up pics its not that hard and make the story much better.. just saying ......


----------



## Snakecharmer

firstflight111 said:


> oh i take turkey hunting very serious ...its what i live for even more then waterfowl hunting ..
> 
> and i have perssure on my spots ..guys sneak in all the time ..but they will get busted .. turkey hunting is not that hard ..if you can find them ..you just have to put your time in it took me years to get what i have ..i got 60 private turkey spots... and most of them i am the only one there ...i manage my population of turkeys we try to only harvest 3 year olds .. but the kids can do what ever makes them happy
> 
> not trying to be a dink but this is an open fourm..for the outdoors right .. if i want story time i will read it to my kids at bed time ...post up pics its not that hard and make the story much better.. just saying ......


How about posting the gps coordinates or addresses for those 60 spots? I'm not a turkey hunter but some others may think this is story time too....


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Snakecharmer said:


> How about posting the gps coordinates or addresses for those 60 spots? I'm not a turkey hunter but some others may think this is story time too....


For some reason I don't see that happening. I can't vouch for all 60 but I know FF has more properties than u could shake a stick at


----------



## firstflight111

Snakecharmer said:


> How about posting the gps coordinates or addresses for those 60 spots? I'm not a turkey hunter but some others may think this is story time too....


ok n45677534.889 w33445678.890 there in 4 countys i am able to be out every day thats all i have to do is scout and find more places to hunt i have been on daddy duty since 2001 so i have had a lot of time  to get around and find spots everywere ..


----------



## Snook

I made some popcorn when I started reading this thread This sounds just like me and my brothers in hunting camp Good luck to all you guys!


----------



## KingFisher89

I shot this one opening day with my new decoy it worked real well


----------



## kprice

Snook said:


> I made some popcorn when I started reading this thread This sounds just like me and my brothers in hunting camp Good luck to all you guys!


Couple ignorant a holes can ruin a thread pretty quick


----------



## firstflight111

KingFisher89 said:


> I shot this one opening day with my new decoy it worked real well


wow thats a nice big boy way to go


----------

